# Celsius/Certainty not working?



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Sprayed a mixture of 1.6g Celsius and 0.8g Certainty/1000 on Friday Aug 9 in the afternoon. Irrigation ran at 6am the following morning. Also put down .5lb of nitrogen/1000 the day after I sprayed. This is in 6000sqft of newly renovated Arden 15 bermuda. Im not seeing any signs of the herbicides working. This is not my first time spraying this mixture and i feel like I've always had faster results. At least with the broadleaves. Did i water too soon or should i just be patient?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

It usually takes about 2 weeks to see results with celsius. I have no experience with certainty. Overnight is plenty time for it to absorb so you're good there. Just be patient.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

For Celsius patient is everything. I've never seen it work faster than 14-21 days


----------



## TinyLawn (Jun 24, 2019)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=12416

Here is a post with pics from another member that sprayed Celsius one day before you, he is just now starting to see yellowing it's very subtle, so depending on temps(hotter the better/faster) you should be starting seeing results today or tomorrow thru the next 3 weeks. So be patient.


----------



## LawnRat (Mar 22, 2019)

I sprayed them 18 days ago and still don't see much yellowing of anything but sedges. The grass hasn't grown at all since either.


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

Alex_18 said:


> Sprayed a mixture of 1.6g Celsius and 0.8g Certainty/1000 on Friday Aug 9 in the afternoon. Irrigation ran at 6am the following morning. Also put down .5lb of nitrogen/1000 the day after I sprayed. This is in 6000sqft of newly renovated Arden 15 bermuda. Im not seeing any signs of the herbicides working. This is not my first time spraying this mixture and i feel like I've always had faster results. At least with the broadleaves. Did i water too soon or should i just be patient?


I sprayed the backyard Wednesday and the front yard Saturday (Celsius). I was a little worried because when I sprayed the back, it was pretty late and I wasn't sure if it really dried because its so damn hot and humid in S. La. We get a very heavy dew overnight and into the morning. I woke up this morning and for the first time could see some faint results.


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

TalonII said:


> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Sprayed a mixture of 1.6g Celsius and 0.8g Certainty/1000 on Friday Aug 9 in the afternoon. Irrigation ran at 6am the following morning. Also put down .5lb of nitrogen/1000 the day after I sprayed. This is in 6000sqft of newly renovated Arden 15 bermuda. Im not seeing any signs of the herbicides working. This is not my first time spraying this mixture and i feel like I've always had faster results. At least with the broadleaves. Did i water too soon or should i just be patient?
> ...


Good to know. Im in Lafayette so i know exactly what you're talking about with the weather. Its been plenty hot enough for them to be working. I'll just sit back and relax. Waiting in results


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Did you water or it rain within 24-48 hours of application?


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Jordan90 said:


> Did you water or it rain within 24-48 hours of application?


I sprayed at 4:00pm on Friday and irrigation ran at 6:00am Saturday


----------



## Jordan90 (Apr 7, 2019)

Alex_18 said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you water or it rain within 24-48 hours of application?
> ...


Generally they don't want water or rain in 24/48 hrs


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Jordan90 said:


> Alex_18 said:
> 
> 
> > Jordan90 said:
> ...


I didnt see anything about that on either label. Only thing i saw was not to spray while grass is wet and after you spray dont water until the spray has dried


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

What's the deal with not cutting 2 days prior to application? Just want more surface area of weeds for the Celsius to grab on to?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

TalonII said:


> What's the deal with not cutting 2 days prior to application? Just want more surface area of weeds for the Celsius to grab on to?


Yes but it really depends on what HOC you are at. If you are reel mowing then there isn't a whole lot of weed surface for the spray to sit on. But if you are rotary cutting there should be plenty of surface. I'm at 2.75" and most of the weeds I sprayed for stayed below the cut.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Alex_18 said:


> Jordan90 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you water or it rain within 24-48 hours of application?
> ...


You should be fine. I've had a pop up storm hit 7 hours after spraying and I got yellow Bermuda and good kill on the weeds.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Also here is a good example of the patience it takes with Celsius. I sprayed last Monday August 5th. I mowed Sunday the 11th and the yard was green with very little yellow. This is today the 14th.


Notice the line where I didnt spray other than a small spot. The lawn looked that that Sunday. Here is the rest of it today.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

After blanket spraying Celsius+Certainty at the "medium" rate, I didn't notice any change. None. My grass didn't even yellow or fade. It was my first spray ever, so I wondered if I forgot to add the medicine. I knew C+C was slow, I knew I had to be patient....and I eventually forgot about it. Then three weeks later, I noticed all the nutsedge was dead or dying and the viginia buttonweed was simply gone (with few exceptions for nutsedge).

I've done my follow-up spot spray since then....and _everywhere I didn't spot-spray_ I now have more nutsedge, viginia buttonweed, and spurge. It's not too bad, but I'm now planning a second blanket spray. Obviously, pre-emergent has no affect on nutsedge, buttonweed, or spurge, so I'm wondering how in the heck some folks here get perfect weed-free lawns. Do you regularly blanket spray Celcius+Certainty?


----------



## Alex_18 (Mar 9, 2019)

Just got home and noticed a little yellowing on the broadleaves which is mostly my problem right now. How long do i have to wait to spray dismiss for my goose grass?


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> After blanket spraying Celsius+Certainty at the "medium" rate, I didn't notice any change. None. My grass didn't even yellow or fade. It was my first spray ever, so I wondered if I forgot to add the medicine. I knew C+C was slow, I knew I had to be patient....and I eventually forgot about it. Then three weeks later, I noticed all the nutsedge was dead or dying and the viginia buttonweed was simply gone (with few exceptions for nutsedge).
> 
> I've done my follow-up spot spray since then....and _everywhere I didn't spot-spray_ I now have more nutsedge, viginia buttonweed, and spurge. It's not too bad, but I'm now planning a second blanket spray. Obviously, pre-emergent has no affect on nutsedge, buttonweed, or spurge, so I'm wondering how in the heck some folks here get perfect weed-free lawns. Do you regularly blanket spray Celcius+Certainty?


I spot spray about every other week with C+C. I still have sedge and spurge pop up. Everything else is pretty easy to kill so far. I have had to start using marker dye so I know I have already hit the spot because some of it will linger. Prior I was used to Glyphosphate which was fast.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

hsvtoolfool said:


> After blanket spraying Celsius+Certainty at the "medium" rate, I didn't notice any change. None. My grass didn't even yellow or fade. It was my first spray ever, so I wondered if I forgot to add the medicine. I knew C+C was slow, I knew I had to be patient....and I eventually forgot about it. Then three weeks later, I noticed all the nutsedge was dead or dying and the viginia buttonweed was simply gone (with few exceptions for nutsedge).
> 
> I've done my follow-up spot spray since then....and _everywhere I didn't spot-spray_ I now have more nutsedge, viginia buttonweed, and spurge. It's not too bad, but I'm now planning a second blanket spray. Obviously, pre-emergent has no affect on nutsedge, buttonweed, or spurge, so I'm wondering how in the heck some folks here get perfect weed-free lawns. Do you regularly blanket spray Celcius+Certainty?


This is the first time I have blanket sprayed Celsius in a year, both at medium rate. I couldn't put down a good pre emergent in the spring so I knew I would have some issues. I would wonder how accurate your application was if you saw no yellowing. Granted I have common bermuda but I think all Bermuda's should get dinged a little by Celsius at least. I have never sprayed certainty but the pictures show what Celsius does to my lawn.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm in the same boat as @TN Hawkeye. I did not get around to my second split app of pre-m. I also have not used Certainty. I usually don't see much yellowing on my 419 with Celcius, but this latest app targeting spurge at the high rate did yellow it a bit. Even in the heat, it took a while to start seeing the leaves curl and yellow on the spurge.


----------



## TalonII (Jul 23, 2019)

My Bermuda is taking a beating. I went with a pretty high dose since it was my only application of any weed control this year and I had quite a bit in the backyard. Lots of yellowing and significant reduction in growth through this week. There is a bit of browning in some spots. I hope it recovers quickly!

I can see where my neighbor's St. Aug has come through the yard and it seems completely unfazed.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

TN Hawkeye said:


> I would wonder how accurate your application was if you saw no yellowing.


Given the results, I'm pretty confident I got it right. Remember, this is my first year so my lawn was kinda "meh" to start with. It may have yellowed a little and I just didn't notice. My lawn is inconsistent anyway due to dense areas next to more bare. I was expecting a consistent sick lemon yellow not maybe slightly less green.

I'm also not 100% sure what's in my lawn now is viginia buttonweed. The leaves are rounder than buttonweed and a lighter green, almost a lime. It's very easy to see while mowing. Maybe it's chickweed. Regardless, I'm sure the next Celsius spray will get it and the spurge. I hate spurge.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Spurge has been horrible this year for too. Doveweed is a close second.


----------

